
Ask HN: Reading material for a long trip - Hockenbrizzle
Hey folks,<p>I have come across some nice articles, short stories, short writings, etc, since I started reading HN. For instance some things by M. Twain, E.M. Forrester, A Huxley, Asimov, Mohsin Hamid, and Vannevar Bush were recently posted to HN.<p>I will soon be on a long trip and would like to bring some reading material along. Could some of you post pdf links to recent pieces that you have read and found interesting?<p>I don&#x27;t really have predilections for anything, so just about any topic would be fine.<p>Thanks!
======
mindcrime
Zilog Z-80 User's Manual:

[http://www.zilog.com/appnotes_download.php?FromPage=DirectLi...](http://www.zilog.com/appnotes_download.php?FromPage=DirectLink&dn=UM0080&ft=User%20Manual&f=YUhSMGNEb3ZMM2QzZHk1NmFXeHZaeTVqYjIwdlpHOWpjeTk2T0RBdlZVMHdNRGd3TG5Ca1pnPT0=)

Design For A Brain - W. Ross Ashby

[https://archive.org/download/designforbrain00ashb/designforb...](https://archive.org/download/designforbrain00ashb/designforbrain00ashb_bw.pdf)

Information Theory, Inference, and Learning Algorithms - David MacKay

[http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/itprnn/book.pdf](http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/itprnn/book.pdf)

Experiments with Alternate Currents of High Potential and High Frequency -
Nikola Tesla

[http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/13476.epub.images](http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/13476.epub.images)

Capitalism - A Treatise on Economics

[http://www.capitalism.net/Capitalism/CAPITALISM_Internet.pdf](http://www.capitalism.net/Capitalism/CAPITALISM_Internet.pdf)

AMD64 Programmer's Manual (Volume 1)

[http://support.amd.com/TechDocs/24592.pdf](http://support.amd.com/TechDocs/24592.pdf)

AMD64 Programmer's Manual (Volume 2)

[http://developer.amd.com/wordpress/media/2012/10/24593_APM_v...](http://developer.amd.com/wordpress/media/2012/10/24593_APM_v21.pdf)

AMD64 Programmer's Manual (Volume 3)

[https://support.amd.com/TechDocs/24594.pdf](https://support.amd.com/TechDocs/24594.pdf)

If you like sci-fi, check out the Baen Free Library:

[http://www.baen.com/categories/free-
library.html](http://www.baen.com/categories/free-library.html)

and of course there's bound to be something at Project Gutenberg that you'd
find interesting. You might find it interesting to go browse around there a
bit.

Also note that you can export Wikipedia articles as PDF and you can even
compose "books" made up of multiple Wikipedia articles. So if there's some
topic you've been meaning to read up on, maybe go make yourself a WP book on
that subject and take that along on your trip.

